# Finished up the paper work today!!



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't wait to mow some hay with this baby this coming spring!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow!

Ralph


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice....................Really Nice Ride....Congrats.

What numbers are under that loader frame????


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

It's a 6120r. Thanks guys!!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

That R stands for Rich doesn't it?????


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was looking for the double like button!


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Pretty sharp looking machine. Gotta love green paint.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Good for you!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How many bandits could you have bought with that money?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice tractor. I sat in a friends 7200R and thought I was in a space ship.

Good choice.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

8350 gotta have something to pull that bandit with, not rich just saved some penny's. Thank you guys!


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was expecting new blue paint without an engine or a seat.

She's a beaut clark! I'd be afraid of getting it dirty...


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol I will be keeping her waxed for sure! They are putting in some of my control boxes and setting the tires out for me so hopefully get it delivered next Monday. I may sleep in the first night lol!! I will say I can't believe how much bigger they are than the 6430's I'm glad to see deer putting more weight in them. In turns my discbine really pushes my kubota around. And it has to strain to bull my baler and kicker wagon up some of my hills. Excited to see how this one does pulling it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Nate926 said:


> Lol I will be keeping her waxed for sure! They are putting in some of my control boxes and setting the tires out for me so hopefully get it delivered next Monday. I may sleep in the first night lol!! I will say I can't believe how much bigger they are than the 6430's I'm glad to see deer putting more weight in them. In turns my discbine really pushes my kubota around. And it has to strain to bull my baler and kicker wagon up some of my hills. Excited to see how this one does pulling it.


Oh it want be pushing that cadallic around. That thing is gonna be sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I wish we had flat ground like a lot of you all do! I really would of liked to saved some $$ and got it in 2wd. But I knew I would regret it. Our hills have cost me more money over the years than anything.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that tractor might be a wee bit big for you. Better send it up my way so I can test it out for you. Just for a season or two.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Haha that's what my girl friends best friend told her about me


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Dang you Nate926...........After looking at your new ride I thought I would call the local JD dealer and see what they might have to offer as far as trades... Now I get to sign the paper and pick up a new 6115D next Friday. Sold me on the last year without DEF ...Plus I was wanting more HP anyway...


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Haha!! Deere fever must be going around!! I'm sure you will like it! I'm not to crazy about the def to be honest. What are you trading in?

If you bought a new tractor from them, make them deliver it! With a full tank of fuel!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Trading a 5093E that I have hated for the last 3 years. Yea they will deliver and pick up the old. Started to trade last year but held off. The 5093 has been a good little tractor but it is too light in weight to get anything done. The HP hasn't been that much of an issue but the read axle weight sucks. Since I was trading I went a head and stepped on up to some real HP. I priced the 6120E but just couldn't justify the extra few grands. Plus this 6115D has the 24/12 tranny.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I think you will be very happy! Glad you got you one!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

So, which transmission option did you get Nate?

Niced hoss, should do you well!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooops, should say "nice hoss"

Of course a blue one would go better with a Bale Bandit! LOL


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Ooops, should say "nice hoss"
> Of course a blue one would go better with a Bale Bandit! LOL


That green one does look pretty sharp!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't listen to them, green and blue go great together!


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I got the 24/24 auto quad. Would love to have a ivt but couldn't see the difference in price. I would have got a 6120m instead of the R, but the deal they made me On the R couldn't be passed up.

As far as blue there won't be a single piece of new holland equipment on my property after the way the NH dealer has done me on my H7230. And it will be off the property before to long

Neither will kubota because they don't run any service trucks! There will only be deere, Krone, Massey, or vermeer in my barn within the next two years. Those are the only dealers that stand behind there equipment around here.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Nate926 said:


> Neither will kubota because they don't run any service trucks.


Well heck Nate, that's on account of they never break down. ???? ???? 
Glad to see your scrimping and saving your pennies is rewarding you...and quite nicely, I might add. I'm happy on your behalf!
73, Mark


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Nate! 

Was going to recommend red between the green & blue! 

Guess the red will have to be an "inline"! 

They're all good machines, and like has been said so many times, dealer support is paramount! 

Dave


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> Those are the only dealers that stand behind there equipment around here.


Hard to argue with that. Gotta go with the guys who stand behind what they sell.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah I will pay more for dealer support! It will be a deere, a massey inline, and right now a bale kicker wagon, but eventually a bandit.

Deere or Vermeer round baler, krone mower, vermeer tedder and rake, but krone did say to look out for a wheel rake in the near future at the farm machinary show.

I'm not putting any brand down they are all good.... It just come down to local dealers for me

Thank you all for the nice comments. I've got one more barn to build and a bandit to buy then I should be good for awhile I hope. Expanding to 45,000-50,000 little bales as soon as the barn gets built this coming fall


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How many last year and (hopefully) this year?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

8900 of my own and 10000 I've bought and sold so far this year. Next year 12-15000 of my own and another 10-15000 buy and sell.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> 8900 of my own and 10000 I've bought and sold so far this year. Next year 12-15000 of my own and another 10-15000 buy and sell.


 With that number of bales a bandit would be a top priority purchase in my opinion. That's a lot of bales to unload by hand.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Right now I can put a 1000 bales in my kicker wagons. Bale and unload while we baling with a crew in the barn, then what's left over wagons go in barn and unloaded next morning before we start baling again. If you noticed in my pick I'm skinny for a reason. Out of the 8900 bales I sold of my own I'm sure I loaded 6000+ bales from barn to trailer for delivery on my own. Right now I can handle it. A lot of really sore mornings, but I can't handle it much longer. Building a 50' to 60' wide barn by 100' this fall. Getting the bandit either this fall or next fall, just depends how many bales I can buy and resale.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> Right now I can put a 1000 bales in my kicker wagons. Bale and unload while we baling with a crew in the barn, then what's left over wagons go in barn and unloaded next morning before we start baling again. If you noticed in my pick I'm skinny for a reason. Out of the 8900 bales I sold of my own I'm sure I loaded 6000+ bales from barn to trailer for delivery on my own. Right now I can handle it. A lot of really sore mornings, but I can't handle it much longer. Building a 50' to 60' wide barn by 100' this fall. Getting the bandit either this fall or next fall, just depends how many bales I can buy and resale.


 I know all about loading that many bales onto customers trailers alone......did that a few years myself. 53 foot van trailers are the worst when your by yourself. When you get bandit it will spoil you. I buy and resell a fair amount of hay and I quickly saw how much of a benefit the bundles were not only to me but the customer as well. I much prefer buying bales in bundles and will even pay more for them because they are so easy to handle. My customers quickly saw this as well.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Farmercline ain't no way I'd load a 53' by myself. I can handle 240-300 bales at a time by myself but that's it! My hats off to you!


----------

